# NHGRS - Milford, NH 2011



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Today and tomorrow (3-19, 3-20) the NHGRS is having a show at the Milford, NH High School. The NHGRS gymnasium-sized modular layout is set up for electric and battery trains as well as the smaller live steam modular. Several other displays are set up including O scale and HO. (not sure if I saw N scale or not)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you take some pics and post them (share the joy!)


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff/Steve[/b]

We had a GREAT TIME at the first show of the season.[/b]
Here is some "JOY" from the show.[/b]
the_[/b]Other_R[/b]ay

[/b]HOSTING CLUB[/b]










*Just a small sample of BIG Green - 
More modules at the ECLSTS in York, Pa. later this week......*










*
N gauge layout on a G gauge flatcar.....*











Lots of "COOKS" - Matt (and his AML 060), Jeff (S-4), Dave[/b]









*Lisa's first FIRE of **"HER"** new Climax - Don't touch RICHARD!!!*












*Almost required GUEST ENGINEER*


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the pics. 
ray


----------

